# article about Digbeth in Guardian



## Blagsta (Aug 5, 2009)

http://www.guardian.co.uk/enjoy-england/digbeth-birmingham


----------



## Belushi (Aug 5, 2009)

I must visit Brum again, its been over Twnty years since I was last there but its one fo the best places I've lived. Very underrated.


----------



## Blagsta (Aug 5, 2009)

I like it so much I moved back last month.


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 5, 2009)

My parents were drinking in an Irish pub in Digbeth around the time of the pub bombings when it was attacked by an anti-irish mob.


----------



## g force (Aug 5, 2009)

I love Brum....raised there from the age of 4 in Kings Heath, until I left in 1999 to come down to London.


----------



## Part 2 (Aug 5, 2009)

butchersapron said:


> My parents were drinking in an Irish pub in Digbeth around the time of the pub bombings when it was attacked by an anti-irish mob.



My Mum's Cousin died in the pub.

My friends uncle was one of the 6.


----------



## baldrick (Aug 5, 2009)

oh for gods sake.  where's the politics?  "dynamic" and "vibrant" indeed.  not for much longer if the council has its way.

that article was a missed opportunity.  no one outside birmingham and precious few people who live here seem to give a shit about the erosion of youth and irish culture in digbeth.  once it's gone it's gone and lifestylist bollocks like that article really doesn't help.  they should have got nicky getgood to write it.


----------



## nadia (Aug 5, 2009)

My god-mothers next door neighbour was one of the six


----------



## Kidda (Aug 7, 2009)

Blagsta said:


> I like it so much I moved back last month.



thats my plan too, three weeks tomorrow


----------

